# Maxant 3100H & Dadant M00400 Ranger Extractors,,,questions?



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Jeff,

Do yourself a favor, get the Maxant 3100p. It's built like a tank and you'll much prefer the motor doing all the work. We have several Dadant extractors in our club and the quality compared to Maxant is not there. 

The hand crank is a pain. Besides, you can de-cap the next set of frames while your spinning the first set. It saves allot of time and elbow grease you'll need for lugging in heavy supers. All the beekeepers I talked to who tried hand crank regretted it after they're first harvest and eventually got the motor or a motorized extractor.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Our club has two Dadant extractors, the M00401 and the M00411. The M00401 is probably 10 years old and gets a lot of use and has never had a problem. The M00411 is only 2 years old but is a very solid machine and I see no flaws with the design or construction. I realize that you're asking about the hand crank versions, but I just wanted to give you a general impression of the Dadant product, both new and old. 

I have no experience with Maxant equipment, but its always very well reviewed here at beesource and has a very loyal following. If you're absolutely fixed on getting a hand crank extractor, which I recommend against then I believe you're right to consider the layout of the crank mechanism. The layout of the hand crank on the Maxant seems somewhat unnatural to me. I've used two other brands of hand crank extractors, one with a layout like Maxant and the other like the Dadant, and the Dadant-style crank was much more natural. 

Confused yet?

Good luck.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a 3100 and love it. I purchased it as a hand crank then purchased the motor kit that way I can still extract during a zombie apocalypse. 8) Anyhow, I agree with the others, get a motorized one.


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

I purchased the Maxant 3100P for my first large harvest year. Love it for all the reasons Charlie pointed out. It is industrial strength too! I had a used hand crank extractor that never saw a frame of honey from me. I sold it to offset the cost of the Maxant after researching on this site. I have no regrets.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Tallevaguy said:


> IMaxant:
> I see quite a few posts from people talking about buying this extractor and then converting it to electric. If you have this extractor are you pleased to use it as a hand extractor? Do you wish it had a horizontal crank instead of a vertical crank? How durable is the brass or bronze bushing in the larger sheave (hand wheel sheave)?


I bought the 3100H with the idea that I'd eventually convert it to electric (and that's still my plan). It's a good, solid extractor. I've used horizontal cranks before, and do believe they are easier than the horizontal, but the difference isn't that large, so until I get a motor, it's not a big deal. Durability hasn't been an issue, but I've only had it a couple years.


----------



## Tallevaguy (Dec 15, 2012)

I appreciate the responses. I am still pretty confused. I do think the consfusion is self induced though. I will have to think this through and see how I will proceed. All the answers and observations were good and appreciated.

Thanks,
Jeff H


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I like the 1400P. So go Maxant and you wont regret it. I promise.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

EastSideBuzz said:


> I like the 1400P.


That's another point I failed to mention. I bought the 3100p thinking that it would be sufficent for my operation. How was I to know that I would spiral out of control with my beekeeping addiction and now with over 30 hives, I wish I would have bought a 1400p.

Make sure you're buying a large enough extractor!


----------



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

the motor kit for the ranger is insanely expensive so if you get the Ranger, go ahead and get it powered

the Ranger is bigger inside and works well if you have "fat" comb. 

the Maxant will work better if you run 10 frames per box or uncap with a knife as it is a bit tighter inside.

the Maxant is very nice and heavy and the domed bottom is real nice

a power extractor is like a lot of other things (table saw, skilsaw, front-end-loader, hydrostatic tranny) once you have one you will realize that the alternative is a lot of extra labor and wasted time.


----------

